# Whatcha Have In Your "emergency" Kit?



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey- We are still considering ourselves newbies.....







...so here goes. What do we need to have in our camper- "if something goes wrong" kit? I just read somewhere someone has some kind of nylon valve things from Home Depot in case there is an issue with the holding tanks..... Huh?









Not that I know what to do with any of this (hopefully Hubby or a friendly neighbor camper would)- we have:

fuses
duct tape
batteries/ flashlights
4 way lug wrench
tire inflater
tire pressure checker

And I think thats it. Hubby may know of more stuff, but since I come to this site I thought I'd pick your brains.........

Thanks action


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Lets see:

rubba gloves for the dump station
screwdriver with square head
assorted pliers, hammer, etc.
army surplus entrenching tool, good for the campfire
ax for firewood
various nuts and bolts and pins for hitch repair
spare receiver hitch pin and clip
light bulbs for interior lights

Probably more, I'll think about it.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't forget to add a wrench that will fit the bolts for the spare tire. I decided one day to move spare tire over a bit for better access to shore power and discoverd that I needed a wrench that was not in my emergency tool kit. Good thing I was not on the side of the road with a flat tire.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

How many people besides me keep duct tape in thier medic. kit? You never know 
when you will need it.
Lawton


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Duct tape fixes everything. I even have two kinds...traditional, and aluminum. As far as the other stuff, I have a coleman camp stove, a propane lantern, a fairly comprehensive tool kit (Costco for less the $50) that stays in the camper. Multiple flashlights, matches, and lighters, a 20 amp/hr battery booster, that has a built in compressor (up to 250 psi), and an inverter, so I can run something for a little while if I need too. A few candles. A first aid kit with assorted bandages, and gauze.

I think that is it. But I will check later if you'd like.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

In the camper:
Stanley tool kit that I picked up at Sams Club
Electrical tools...Fuses, light bulbs, splice kit, zip ties
Hammer, Pliers, ect...
Bottle Jack
Lug wrench
And of course.....DUCT TAPE

In the Suburban:
Tow and Snatch straps
Folding shovel
Flares and reflective triangles
Fire Extinisher
First aid kit
Small tool kit

You can never have enough tools (or safety equipment)

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> In the camper:
> Â Â Stanley tool kit that I picked up at Sams Club
> Â Â Electrical tools...Fuses, light bulbs, splice kit, zip ties
> Â Â Hammer, Pliers, ect...
> ...


In the GloveBox:
750ml Jack Daniels

(that way when you have an emergency you just drink a little and no emergency seems that bad)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Of course I forgot that.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I keep beer in mine...but that's me.

I carry pretty much the same things. Other things to think about:
a weather radio
remedies for sunburn, bee stings, poison ivy...
cell phone (emergency numbers for where you are camping)


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

was just trying to put something together this weekend for the next trip:

-assorted sizes of the plastic cable ties
-extra cotter pin and or two, sizes to fit the WD parts and hitch
-handful of nails and screws


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Jack Daniels is a very useful tool. It sterilizes wounds and instruments. It acts as a general anesthetic. It calms nervous spouses. It quiets the kids.... (just kidding). Best of all it makes every problem seem much less...well, problimatical.

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I carry an entire mini snak-on tool cart - I love tools, You can never have too many









thor


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I carry a cell phone to call the repair man, then sit back and wait and enjoy the glove compartment refreshments with the DW.

Big Iron


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

In addition to some of the suggestions, (except for the Jack & Brew in the glove box







) I also carry a digital multi-meter to check line voltage at the source before hooking up to shore power (as well as for other electrical emergencies such as testing fuses, line tracing, etc). For plumbing I carry an assortment of hose clamps and replacement connectors, and teflon tape.

Flashlights are a must in the kit, but also consider purchasing a head light, a great little device to keep hands free when trying to repair a water leak, blow out a gas line, change a tire, etc. A small can of compressed air works well to blow out a gas line (spiders just love to build nests in our gas line to the water heater).

Hey 76 Couger ...duct tape in a first aid kit is not a bad idea, electrical tape is also good to have in the kit. In addition, in our first aid kit we also carry a few bottles of different sterile solutions for wound/eye irrigation, and a small scub brush (for cleaning out "road rash"). Don't forget supplies for bee/wasp/hornet stings and snake bites. Extra band-aids, ointments, etc. also a must. Zip lock bags for ice, and maybe a few instant cold packs.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I need a bigger trailer now to store the emergency kit


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey John,

Just buy your own Heavy Rescue and you will have all the space you'll need!!!









Gary


----------

